# looking for possible crew for bay fishing



## tmikusek (Mar 1, 2006)

I usually fish east bay, and Galveston jetties, but would like to venture to west bay. Well would like to learn the whole bay system. And state waters. I fish out of a 25' bay quest. It's a great boat. I'm looking for new fishing partners who is willing to share expenses and finding new places to fish.. If interested reply here 

thanks Tommy


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Do you usually fish weekends or weekdays?


----------



## walleyebc (Dec 28, 2011)

I am new to Houston and Bay Fishing from the Midwest. I have been out a few times in my deep v boat and have found that it is not ideal for fishing the bay. I am learning the salt water and bay fishing techniques and have really enjoyed the red fish bite. I have a flexible schedule and love to fish. Would be very interested in fishing West Bay.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

tmikusek said:


> I usually fish east bay, and Galveston jetties, but would like to venture to west bay. Well would like to learn the whole bay system. And state waters. I fish out of a 25' bay quest. It's a great boat. I'm looking for new fishing partners who is willing to share expenses and finding new places to fish.. If interested reply here
> 
> thanks Tommy


Do you wade or primarily drift? Being a shiftworker, I'm off a lot, but most is midweek and some weekends and would be happy to show you around West. Good time of year to learn it too. PM sent!


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

tmikusek said:


> I usually fish east bay, and Galveston jetties, but would like to venture to west bay. Well would like to learn the whole bay system. And state waters. I fish out of a 25' bay quest. It's a great boat. I'm looking for new fishing partners who is willing to share expenses and finding new places to fish.. If interested reply here
> 
> thanks Tommy


I'm interested, send me a PM. I live on the West End and lost my partner and my neighbors are only weekenders. I fish primarily with lures out of the boat. I do not wade.


----------



## Deltamike (Sep 21, 2014)

johnd said:


> I'm interested, send me a PM. I live on the West End and lost my partner and my neighbors are only weekenders. I fish primarily with lures out of the boat. I do not wade.


You are replying to a 10 yr old post.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Deltamike said:


> You are replying to a 10 yr old post.


Yikes.


----------

